# Eldon slot cars



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just purchased a beautiful 1970 Eldon Dune Buggy race set - hardly used- which made me curious -what ever happened to Eldon Industries? Internet check not very helpful.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

They were bought by Cox. Who was bought by Estes.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Cox was bought by Leisure Concepts, who also owned Eldon. The Cox cars eventually mutated into the Rokar and Life-Like M cars. There is more on the history of Life-Like here: Lifelike History V3.pdf
I found this history of Eldon: Eldon Slot Cars and Road Race Sets (toykingwonder.com)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the additional information about Leisure Concepts. The Estes history with slot cars just seems to have gone away in the leads I was following about Cox!


----------

